# For those who seem interested in wondering what I am.



## Lynxus (Jul 12, 2008)

*Name*: Lynxus Blazing Inferno (Lynx for short)
*Age*: same as the illustrator
*Group*:none
*Subject*: has none
*Gender*: Male
*Species*: Mixed
*height*:6`2
*weigh*: Light
*Fur pattern*: light
*Specialties*: his eyes, they manipulate movements and motions let aone channeling, as for one eye, the second views things from many aspects and analyzes the cause.


*Biography*: Is created in a mundane lab to infiltrate and destroy the fuzz's villages and destroy them, but was future linked with emotions and feelings, let alone two stories. from one side this visual says hes born and has a family but was taken as a pup and the woods he was taken from were burned to the ground.

The second visual is that he was made in the lab and is designed to suck the power and expel it out in a raging force that destroys the world, thus remaking it to have one side rule it. he often thinks hes born as he is a child in mind but the body of a man.

his design was the last before the lab blew up since the experiment went loose, but secretly designed a clone from within his DNA that holds more meaning but is purpose is to control and remake. Lynx is designed in two forms but is mixed with multiple organs to be created.

*Body features*: Body of a wolf, primary pattern is full gray white underside, Wings are mandatory since they are fully flexible and can fly with em, not to mention they sink into his back so that even if body searched, they aren't to be found. his eyes are Neon blue and no markings since he never shows his true eyes out unless its someone he trusts. so the eyes are Neon blue. his tail extends out to almost three times his body length, he keeps it wrapped around his waist like a monkey as it to is fully flexible. hair is pure white and spiky with an over flap on his left eye.

He;s half werewolf so he can go feral to anthro when he pleases, the fur pattern is the same as above but softer and has patches of actual silver upon his body.

*Current story*: he lives by himself, working in his library day in, day out, as he often has to fight to keep the house standing since he doens't own the land the house sits in.


----------

